# New Lizardmen



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Iam starting back with Warhammer after a 14 year patch away in 40k and have decided to start up with lizardmen. Iv ordered me a copy of the rules, copy of the codex and a battalion boxset of lizardmen.

Now my question is what build should i build my starter boxset. should i build my skinks with spear or blowpipes ? and my saruis with spears or hand wepons ?.

I plan to get more of each in the future anyway but untill i get all my rules i was woundering what would be the best set up to start off with ?

Any help would be gratefull.

Thanks

Cranvill


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally, I would say for starters saurus should be with hand weapon shield, and the build the skinks with blow pipes. 

Skinks with javs might be better for a unit with kroxigors in it which you don't have yet.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is what I do with my skinks. I mount them the way I want, and then put the odd equipment on their backs. Even though fantasy is not WYSIWYG, I like the way it looks. And, I can use these skinks as either blowpipe or javelins.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... and neither for a tourny. It looks cool and is ok for a friendly game but breaks the guiding principle of WYSIWYG: you should be able to tell what they have by looking at them... that includes what they "don't" have.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought the guideline in 40k was the model had to be represented with the weapon on the list. In that case, the skink in the picture could be represented as having either the javelin or the blowpipe and shield. The majority of the skinks that I have in my army are set up this way. I will be playing in a tournament in November where I will be using them. In the tournament, I will have almost exclusively HW and shield skinks. Some of those skinks will have shields on their backs. Again, it really is a moot point because fantasy does not have a strict WYSIWYG rule.

Also, I am not doing this to trick an opponent into thinking one way or the other. I will make sure the opponent knows which unit has which weapons. Usually, the first couple of ranks will have exactly what the unit has in the list as well.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

coolio thanks buddy


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

depends on how you want to play. If you intend on playing your games defensively then give your saurus spears, otherwise go hand weapons


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Fantasy doesn't have WYSIWYG, as it allows you to make models look good without having to worry about it, like having a General on a horse with a lance and pistol just because it looks cool, but actually he has a runefang and shield.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Well iv been doing some reading on the lizardmen army and how they play and they seem to be very good at playing the defencsive style.

my plan is to have a battle line centered around an Engine of the gods with a large unit of temple guard with a slain on one side and a saurus unit on the other. some skinks as a skermis sheild up front or on one of the flanks with some terradons on the other (mainly cose they look cool :grin.

Then bolster it out with a stegadon an maybe some more sarus or a firedrake team or two. Once i have this rouff line up i plan a slow march across the board harssing with my skermishers and soacking up as much fire as possible before my big units hit home.
But this is just from the reports and BR i have read on the net, still havent gotten my codex yet and will probley need to have a proper read of the new edistion rules as i imagine things have change since i last played lol.

Any more tips would be good but iv read some realy good reports on here so thanks peeps.

Cranvill.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Sarus are prob best as Hand Weapon + Shield. However, with the new horde rule, Spears can be pretty useful now. 10x4, with spears, gives 40 attacks, plus the first rank will get to use its additional attack. So, in total, 50 attacks. With 4 STR as well, that is a pretty tasty smack down.

Skinks are also pretty useful as either, I believe both Javalins and Blowpipes have "Quick to fire" so they get to Stand and Shoot at closer ranges. They might be weak, but they are cheap, you can get lots of them, and can block units up so you can get some flanking done. But it depends if you want to do Tourneys or just friendlies.

Enjoy having fun tho


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Blowpipes don't have quick to fire, they're a lizardmen-exclusive item in the army book. Javs do, though. Skinks, and indeed all skirmishers are much better in 8th edition now that they can march-shoot, which makes the short range of skink weaponry no problem. I personally run blowpipe skinks cos it's cheaper, better range, and the shield save will be negated by most things anyway. That being said I only use skirmish skinks.

I use spears on saurus, purely because I find the extra attacks are worth more than a parry save. plus, the spear doesn't replace the hand weapon, so you then have the option of using either as you find necessary.

And if when you say firedrakes you mean salamanders, then YES, for the love of sotek get some. they burn out those (often low leadership) hordes that your saurus will struggle with (and combine nicely with a shadow slann).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

coke123 said:


> I use spears on saurus, purely because I find the extra attacks are worth more than a parry save. plus, the spear doesn't replace the hand weapon, so you then have the option of using either as you find necessary.


You dont have the option of using either- the spear is a special weapon and as such a unit with them *must* use them... there is no choice involved anymore unless you have mulitple special weapons.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh really? hadn't noticed that changed. I'd still rather spears though.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It all depends on the size of the Saurus unit. If you're running a large unit of 30 or more models, I'd use spears, as you're likely to actually get those attacks, whether you suffer casualties from shooting, or from having to charge because nobody wants to hit you. Smaller units however, aren't worth it, as you'll likely lose the models before they get that many attacks in, and the 6+ ward save could help the unit survive just a bit longer.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

cool thanks guys much apceated , my army book and models still havent arrived yet unfortanetly but thanks for the tips.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Some good tips here guys.

I am also just starting up Lizardmen after quitting fantasy (with Lizardmen) 3 years ago. Sadly I sold those Lizardmen:blush:

I will give all saurus spears because my main opponent will be OK, so will strike atleast at the same time(hopefully)

Goodluck to you, fellow son of Sotek!


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

cheers buddy, we should keep each other uptodate on how we both do =D


----------

